# Bournemouth overnight stops!!



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Now would the same apply to you as you are not a traveller?

From recent posts Poole Council have banned overnight stopping in car parks but ..... one rule for us and one rule for others.

_*Yesterday, Poole Borough Council confirmed that its staff, with police support, will issue penalty charges to any vehicle without a valid ticket at the car park.

Nick Hill, from the council, said: 'We were notified by police that 11 caravans, two motor homes plus associated vehicles had moved into Beach Road car park.

'Our officers have visited the site and will continue checks to ensure the area is kept clean and tidy.

'It is our policy that unauthorised encampments will be tolerated as long as there is no significant impact on the local community.

'At this stage, the travellers have not indicated how long they intend to stay in the area.

'Colleagues from Transportation Services will be attending the site with police support daily to issue penalty charge notices to any vehicles not displaying a valid ticket for the car park.' *_

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/dorset/7497889.stm

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...traged-gipsies-set-camp-Millionaires-Row.html


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

You can't deny a traveller his human rights. The rest of us, we don't have human rights.

Perhaps the Police didn't fancy an all out riot with a group of travellers, but probably feel brave enough to tackle a single caravanner or motorhomer.

JohnW


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Wizzo said:


> You can't deny a traveller his human rights. The rest of us, we don't have human rights.
> 
> Perhaps the Police didn't fancy an all out riot with a group of travellers, but probably feel brave enough to tackle a single caravanner or motorhomer.
> 
> JohnW


Group Rally then ! :twisted:


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Group Rally then ! :twisted:


OK Name the car park!

JohnW


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Wizzo said:


> JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:
> 
> 
> > Group Rally then ! :twisted:
> ...


Obvious that me old darling .................Beach Road car park.

Precedent set already, gonna bring your pony! Dont forget the nosebag for the hay


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

We were staying down at the holiday site (C&CC) at Brixham last week. Whilst we were speaking to the wardens, the police arrived, to warn them that there were a lot of travellers encamped where you come into Brixham (has a great view too) and to lock the gates and keep a wary eye out...they were hoping to move them on during the next day or so.

They did move them, I gather they went towards Bournemouth, so probably the same lot.... we saw them as we had driven into Brixham when we arrived - there were about a dozen or so, caravans, 5th wheelers and motorhomes, with lots of kids and 3ton type lorries....

Carol


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

I'll go, there wont be room for many more tho'


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

And I'm sure the residents of Poole / Sandbanks would prefer that they moved to Bournemouth. Much more downmarket. A bit like people who live in Hove Actually, not Brighton :roll:


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*bmth*

Well I was driving along the overcliff road in Bmth the other day and there was a herd of travellers camped on the grass overlooking the sea, they had gazebos out and all, best veiw in town must be the new Bmth FREE aire that the local council has put in for us?? I bet the old bill or traffic warden has not been anywhere near them :?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I think they've come along the coast to Bognor - went past the coach / truck park on sunday evening & loads of white vans & big caravans clogging up the place. So much for the local council's "early warning" system (when there' a warning of them on the road, they block off the entrance to the truck park)- somebody told the "travellers" that the council guys don't work on sundays :roll: . Arun DC's answer to these infestations in the past has been to put up barriers on all car parks, but they couldn't do it on the truck / coach park 8O . 
Oh, and they also put up signs in the car parks (and the truck park!) banning overnight sleeping & cooking at all times, so that will really stop them :roll:


----------

